# John Williams' new set up



## dcoscina (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Hannes (Feb 3, 2015)

Haha :D 

But I think he needs a piano to try out ideas and present them to Steven Spielberg :wink:


----------



## José Herring (Feb 3, 2015)

That's wicked!


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 3, 2015)

What graphite grading is that pencil? I'm looking to invest in a new set of pencils. 2B or not 2B.. that is the question.


----------



## Jan_S (Feb 3, 2015)

Why was there no NAMM report about that pen!? Is it semi-weighted? What do you think?


----------



## jmiliad (Feb 3, 2015)

Synesthesia @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> What graphite grading is that pencil? I'm looking to invest in a new set of pencils. 2B or not 2B.. that is the question.


----------



## tokatila (Feb 3, 2015)

May I add that in blind-test all pencils look alike.

Therefore I would take the one with nicest GUI.

Used on every channel they also give some nice analog warmth.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 3, 2015)

Synesthesia @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> What graphite grading is that pencil? I'm looking to invest in a new set of pencils. 2B or not 2B.. that is the question.



The audience won't know the difference.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 3, 2015)

John Williams is all ostinatos and drones anyway.


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 3, 2015)

Synesthesia @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> What graphite grading is that pencil? I'm looking to invest in a new set of pencils. 2B or not 2B.. that is the question.


You guys should use the BlackWing 602's
Fastest pencil in the World(!)

/Anders


----------



## Lannister (Feb 3, 2015)

Pfft, quill and ink forever!


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 3, 2015)

I hear the 2B2 update will let you use your own lead samples!


----------



## Jan_S (Feb 3, 2015)

He's got himself a new synth too.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/c ... quagga.jpg

Only in trial mode though. He isnt sure yet what will happen after 30 days.


----------



## tokatila (Feb 3, 2015)

dinerdog @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> I hear the 2B2 update will let you use your own lead samples!



But still no undo.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 3, 2015)

tokatila @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> dinerdog @ Tue Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the 2B2 update will let you use your own lead samples!
> ...



Still seems like that would be an easy addition...


----------



## jleckie (Feb 3, 2015)

tokatila @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> May I add that in blind-test all pencils look alike.
> 
> Therefore I would take the one with nicest GUI.
> 
> Used on every channel they also give some nice analog warmth.



The blind pencil test? Is that the test with a pencil stuck in each eye?


----------



## tokatila (Feb 3, 2015)

jleckie @ Wed Feb 04 said:


> tokatila @ Tue Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > May I add that in blind-test all pencils look alike.
> ...



No. That'a double-blind test.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Feb 3, 2015)

When John Williams was young and attended Hogwarts School of Music he was told ...

"The Pencil chooses the composer Mr. Williams. It's not always clear why. But I think it is clear that we can expect great things from you "


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 3, 2015)

You forgot the piano.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 3, 2015)

With a 2B you can do great muck ups!


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 3, 2015)

dcoscina @ Tue Feb 03 said:


>



Many people strum on their keyboard, try out sounds and hope to be inspired by it. But this is a fallacy! 
You may think that they are inspired by the sounds, but in truth they do have an idea in mind and look for suitable musical solutions.

o-[][]-o


----------



## kmlandre (Feb 3, 2015)

Lannister @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> Pfft, quill and ink forever!


Ya big wimp! We Übermensch composers jab our fingers with a knife!

Of course, it tends to attract a lot of vampires, so there is that little drawback...


----------



## jiten (Feb 4, 2015)

dcoscina @ Tue Feb 03 said:


>



So... Does it come with true legato? Also how many RR? :D


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 4, 2015)

Tone Deaf @ Tue Feb 03 said:


> tokatila @ Tue Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > dinerdog @ Tue Feb 03 said:
> ...


But an eraser is for people who make mistakes!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Stradibaldi (Feb 4, 2015)

I heard that whenever the director comes round, JW has _the whole score_ routed to output through some kind of ancient hardware sampler with only one MIDI channel.

How on earth did he win Star Wars 7, I'd like to know..


----------



## cmillar (Feb 5, 2015)

Here' one of the greatest video clips ever... J. Williams working with Spielberg on E.T.

It's amazing that Spielberg had the foresight to document this! It's really important history for all of us.

Composer, ideas, piano.... playing for the director.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh4zxv7gYkY


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Feb 9, 2015)

Amazing!
I've been working on getting this same setup. I don't know if I have enough RAM to run it.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 9, 2015)

Would that need xeon or would i7 be enough to run that? Help me please, I wanna get exactly same sound as John.


----------



## skyy38 (Feb 3, 2016)

Always save to paper.......


----------



## skyy38 (Feb 3, 2016)

Stradibaldi said:


> I heard that whenever the director comes round, JW has _the whole score_ routed to output through some kind of ancient hardware sampler with only one MIDI channel.
> 
> How on earth did he win Star Wars 7, I'd like to know..



http://www.malonedigital.com/starwars.pdf


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Feb 3, 2016)

skyy38 said:


> http://www.malonedigital.com/starwars.pdf


 

That's a great document!
Thanks for the link!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## David Story (Feb 3, 2016)

The Chris Malone history is by far the most fascinating and detailed. Lot's to learn.
The pencil still works because music isn't sound. Artists like JW or Bear are fine if the electricity goes off


----------



## skyy38 (Feb 3, 2016)

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> That's a great document!
> Thanks for the link!
> 
> - Jerome Vonhögen



You're welcome!


----------



## Leo Badinella (Feb 3, 2016)

dcoscina said:


>


Hehehe I knew it, this is exactly what I thought when I saw your thread's title. I think it's nice that every once in a while someone reminds everyone that composing is done with your mind. Instrument chops and ear training. There's no VI for those.


----------

